# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  συμπληρωμα διατροφης.......

## paralias

καλησπερα......επειδη ειμαι νεος στον χωρο και ακουω πολλα και διαφορα για τα συμπληρωματα διατροφης θα ηθελα να μου πει καποιος αν μπορει τι ακριβως παιζει ..περνω φορμουλα nitro tech μια φορα μετα την προπονηση μου και δεν βλεπω και τρελα αποτελεσματα ,κανω βαρη 4 χρονια κοντα

*προσεχουμε που ανοιγουμε τα θεματα μας. mods team*

----------

